# Got a NICE art kit for Christmas



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

_So first of all Merry Christmas everyone! Here are the pictures:_​


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow nice! I like that kind of style.  Good job


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I would have gotten better pictures, but it was dark out. Merry Christmas!


----------

